# Can corn chowder be canned?



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a half acre of corn that needs to be pulled NOW!

I could can it but I am not fond of the results. I don't mind freezing it but I've got to fit 9 20+ lbs turkeys in there next week. And Unfortunately we are not a relish family 

I love soup, and am willing to try any recipe that includes corn that I can can. Any ideas on canning a shepherds pie filling? I'm just not sure what needs to be excluded from a recipe that makes it safe. 

A small amount of flour? Cooked egg?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

The Ball Blue Book says you shouldn't use flour when you can. My corn chowder recipe has flour and also milk. I don't think you could can it.

This year I scraped some of the corn off the cob for freezing.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Mary.

Yeah, if I can't find any other solution I guess I will be freezing some.

However, I could just add the flour and milk after opening the jar perhaps...depends on if there is enough liquid for canning.

What if I did a simple soup, corn carrots potatoes with a few spices, I could can it in water or broth, then just thicken after opening?

I would pc that for the longest ingredient and be good to go?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

There was a recipe on here the other day for a corn "chowder" that didn't call for any un-cannable ingredients if I remember correctly. Maybe try doing a search. Yes, whatever you do pressure can it for the longest ingredient. If it were me I'd also do a test batch. Eat a can before making up a bunch to make sure none of the ingredients turned to mush in processing.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Duh me, I can't believe I didn't search here first (or that it didn't come up in my google searches!) But thanks Olive, I found the post and its perfect!



northergardener said:


> A have a recipe for canning corn chowder with the following ingredients:
> 
> 4 cups corn kernals
> 3 cups water
> ...



When I try this I will also sub the broth for the boullion. Thanks too u too NG!


----------

